# Drop ceiling in basement bathroom



## handyflyer

I am currently finishing my basement and I will be doing a drop ceiling in most of the basement. Has anyone heard of any problems using a drop ceiling in a bathroom?? It will be a full bathroom with a tub/shower unit and a properly sized exhaust fan vented outside of course.


----------



## redline

How tall will the finished ceiling be?


----------



## Darylh

Biggest problem of course is moisture. Make sure the fan is slightly bigger than you need and is wired to the light switch so it comes on everytime you go in there.
As Redline asked "how high will the finished ceiling be?
And when you say "Dropped ceiling do you meam Its going to be a ceiling than you are going to drop and then drywall or do you mean its going to be a dropped t- bar ceiling with panels.
I would never put a t-bar ceiling in a bathroom myself but if it is a dropped ceiling thats going to be drywall then no problem just make sure to do two coats of drywall sealer and two coats of oil based paint and follow my advise at the top of this post.


----------



## handyflyer

The finished height is going to be 7' 5". Aren't there some vinyl tracts out there that can be used in a bathroom??


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

In the building industry, 'dropped ceiling' means = Acoustic ceiling....


----------



## Darylh

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> In the building industry, 'dropped ceiling' means = Acoustic ceiling....


 Please correct me if I am wrong but if Accoustic ceiling panels get moisture in them won't they warp.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Darylh said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong but if Accoustic ceiling panels get moisture in them won't they warp.


We use armstrong ceiling products. This is what is stated on their website:

*Can Armstrong ceilings be used in the bathroom?*
Yes, if the bathroom is vented to the outside with a fan. Armstrong ceilings with HumiGuard™ Plus are extra sag resistant for use in areas of high humidity. BioBlock™ Treatment inhibits the spread of mold and mildew.

*Will the ceiling sag over time?*
No, if the ceiling is installed according to its warranty. Armstrong ceilings are treated with a special back coating to resist moisture. When properly installed under the right conditions (no excessive humidity, etc.), they remain level and flat. We recommend using HumiGuard™ Plus panels or fiberglass panels in areas of high or seasonal humidity; they are not recommended for spaces exposed to continuous moisture, such as shower rooms and swimming pool areas.

(FWIW - I would install Sheetrock in a bathroom ceiling that has a shower or tub in it ....)


----------



## Darylh

What I find most of the time in this business is that ceiling fans pull the heat out of the Bathroom so people tend to not use them all the time so that is why I said to put the fan on the light switch so its on every time especially in a drop ceiling bathroom. I still go with drywall myself.
*Aren't there some vinyl tracts out there that can be used in a bathroom?? *Yes, I just took some down but check with the supplier.
Thanks for the info Atlantic...


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL

*Plastic no rust ceiling grid*

There is a company called acoustic ceiling products that makes plastic suspension grids for dropped ceilings. They also manufacture a track that attaches right to the joists so that you don't lose any height. I used it in my own basement... worked GREAT!

http://acpideas.com

:thumbup:


----------



## bjbatlanta

You can buy tile that is sheetrock with a vinyl face that is ofter used in commercial applications where moisture is a factor or periodic cleaning is required (kitchens). I believe I have seen it at Home Depot. If they don't carry it, any drywall/acoustical supply will have it. Personally I would frame the ceiling down and use sheetrock if possible.


----------



## Termite

A grid ceiling in the bathroom is less than desirable, although it will work. I'd opt for a framed and sheetrocked ceiling for sure...Much more professional. The grid ceiling won't do anything for the home's value, and will detract from the overall appearance of your bathroom project. 

With a proper installation of the appropriate grid ceiling products, it should perform just fine.


----------



## Girlbuilder

*Drop ceilings for the bathroom*



handyflyer said:


> I am currently finishing my basement and I will be doing a drop ceiling in most of the basement. Has anyone heard of any problems using a drop ceiling in a bathroom?? It will be a full bathroom with a tub/shower unit and a properly sized exhaust fan vented outside of course.


Hello! I have a drop ceiling in my old victorian house in the bathroom and the kitchen. You have to find ceiling tiles specifically for these areas. I have found them on line. The ceiling tiles are moisture resistent. My old ones have a fiberglass backing and have never had mold on them. Just say - yes we can!:yes:


----------



## Girlbuilder

*Drop Ceiling Tiles*



handyflyer said:


> I am currently finishing my basement and I will be doing a drop ceiling in most of the basement. Has anyone heard of any problems using a drop ceiling in a bathroom?? It will be a full bathroom with a tub/shower unit and a properly sized exhaust fan vented outside of course.


I have an old victorian house with a drop ceiling in the bathroom and kitchen. 

You have to find ceiling tiles just for this area. I have only found them online. My old ones have a fiberglass back and have never had mold on them. Just say - yes you can!

Here's the website below for bathroom ceiling tiles.

http://www.ceilume.com/ceilingtile_..._medium=productlink&utm_campaign=CeilingTiles


----------



## Girlbuilder

*Drop Ceiling tiles*

:yes:I have an old victorian house with a drop ceiling in the bathroom and kitchen. 

You have to find ceiling tiles just for this area. I have only found them online. My old ones have a fiberglass back and have never had mold on them. Just say - yes you can!

Here's the website below for bathroom ceiling tiles.

http://www.ceilume.com/ceilingtile_detail.cfm/title.Polyline_Ceiling_Tiles-size.24inches_x_24inches-color.White-productID.434?utm_source=oldsite&utm_medium=productlink&utm_campaign=CeilingTiles


----------



## bjbatlanta

You still run the risk of the grid itself rusting from prolonged exposure to the humidity if you don't have proper exhaust venting (bathroom especially.) I think that was everyone's concern with the original post.....


----------



## Girlbuilder

*Rust on Grid*

Thanks for your reply. My drop ceiling was put in my bathroom on my main floor about 20 years ago - long before we moved in. We have no exhaust fan in the bathroom and the grid has no rust on it. Maybe that's not typical for most situations. Have a super day!


----------



## Girlbuilder

*Rust on Grid*

Thanks for your reply. My drop ceiling was put in my bathroom on my main floor about 20 years ago - long before we moved in. We have no exhaust fan in the bathroom and the grid has no rust on it. The grid is throughout the bathroom and above the shower. I am replacing my tiles currently. Maybe that's not typical for most situations. Have a super day!


----------



## bjbatlanta

The grid of 20 years ago was made of better quality than what is made today, as is the case with most things....


----------



## jayharold

There are drop ceilings in a lot of apt. bathrooms where I work and we never had a problem with them.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Wasn't saying it will DEFINITELY rust, but it can and does happen. I've seen it and replaced it. It may be a certain brand or even certain batches of grid that are prone to rust. Not properly coated for some reason. I would think apt. bathrooms would be up to code and have adequate ventilation too. I know the older grid is heavier gauge and the coating process may have been better (maybe even good old lead based paint). Aside from the rust issue, appropriate ventilation is necessary (and code in most areas) to help prevent mold/mildew growth...


----------



## saggdevil

*Drop ceiling in bathroom*

I have had a dropped ceiling (grid/panel) for 30-32 years now with no problem. I had the grids painted one time and have replaced the panels to avoid painting them, but no warping of panels and no rust problem.
And I rarely use the vent.


----------



## spark plug

*possible problem w. dropped ceiling in bathroom?*

I have installed a "T-Bar" dropped ceiling in my bathroom, though not in a basement. The original (not really original, either) ceiling is 8-1/2 Ft. tall (8'-6"). Due to venting the EXHAUST FAN, the ceiling had to be dropped. There's NO problem at all with moisture!!!:yes::whistling2:


----------



## spark plug

Mine is [already] in 6 Years+! They (the 24"x48" tiles) look like they were installed yesterday!!!


----------



## spark plug

...If you can read this thank a teacher... ...Or your Optometrist...!!! But, either way SUPPORT OUR TROOPS!!!


----------

